# 17th december



## Amidala (Nov 11, 2003)

*dances in chair*
YOU know what i am talking about!


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 11, 2003)

They are going to be showing the first two back to back in certain theatres the day before.  Oh how I wish I could afford to go!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't think I could sit through 10 hours of it, all at once, though - not unless it was at home, in my own comfy chair, by my own food, and next to my own accessible toilet!

Besides, it would have to be the extended editions, wouldn't it?

Looking forward to it, though - to some degree, anywhere. There's a lot to live up to.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 12, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> I don't think I could sit through 10 hours of it, all at once, though - not unless it was at home, in my own comfy chair, by my own food, and next to my own accessible toilet!
> 
> Besides, it would have to be the extended editions, wouldn't it?
> 
> Looking forward to it, though - to some degree, anywhere. There's a lot to live up to.


I imagine that with such a long showing they would have several intermissions.  Which reminds me, why don't they do these for regular movies anymore?  The last few times I've seen a movie in a theatre I've had to miss parts to use the restroom or otherwise sat through the end in almost physical pain because I didn't wan't to miss parts...we should petition them to bring this back!  Who's with me??


----------



## Amidala (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to the opening night of star wars cos i booked online it was great all the staff were dressed up. might do the same for lotr


----------



## X Q mano (Nov 12, 2003)

17th??

NONONONONO!!!

15th for me!  I have the pre-premiere tickets! 

And we're going to see the two extended verions the day before at my girlfriend's brother's place...  I'm going to spoil it all for you the 16th HAHAHA...

Ok, got a little carried away there, sorry...


----------



## Amidala (Nov 12, 2003)

*gasps*

theyre not even selling them yeeeet!! 
*checks warner brothers website and considers mugging x q mano ***


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 12, 2003)

X Q mano said:
			
		

> 17th??
> 
> NONONONONO!!!
> 
> ...


oooooooh!  I'm green with envy!  Just call me the Incredibly Small Hulk...


----------



## jerchar (Nov 13, 2003)

XQ Mano this is sooooo unfair to make us all so jealous. Anyway I already made arrangements for my FIL to be Jérémy's babysitter, Charlotte is allowed to come with my husband and me on the 17th. I am going to check on the theatre website if they don't distribute goodies relating to the ROK.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 15, 2003)

WOW! I hope they do the back to back first 2 films somewhere local to me. I could happily sit and watch all 3 in 2 days


----------



## Amidala (Dec 11, 2003)

Yay I have my tickets booked and everything I can't wait!


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 11, 2003)

*holds tickets* My one... My Preciousss


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 11, 2003)

Phhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so jealous.  I _almost_ won tickets to an early screening...


----------



## Incognito (Dec 12, 2003)

Ah - babysitter. I don't think I'll be able to get out to see it until after Xmas. Maybe I'll wait for the DVD instead.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 12, 2003)

It looks as if my FIL will be getting me the first two DVDs for Christmas.  That's really cool.  Mom has promised to go with me so I don't have to see it alone.  We'll go as soon as it is feasible with our schedules and the theaters aren't mobbed.


----------



## Amidala (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey brian if u ever need a nanny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and everyone HAS to see it in the cinema)


----------



## mac1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Amidala said:
			
		

> (and everyone HAS to see it in the cinema)


You *know* she's right Brian


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 15, 2003)

This is the day! Whooohooo...

We saw the two extended versions yesterday! It ROCKS!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 15, 2003)

Stop it!  You are turning me green!!  *grumble, grumble, whine, grumble*

Well, at least I'm quite sure I'll own the first two DVDs after Christmas - my FIL isn't terribly subtle about his gifts...I suppose I can be content with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

No spilling the beans either!  I'll not be seeing #3 until the weekend so say nothing until after then! (although I do already know what happens so you couldn't ruin too much I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Oh, and congrats on seeing the extended versions on the big screen. *very jealous*


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 16, 2003)

Won't ruin anything... Just saying this: You guys have something to look forward to!


----------



## Amidala (Dec 18, 2003)

I  was NOT disappointed
some of it i was amazed because it was exactly how I imagined it to be!!!!
I cried in the cinema lol!
Ohhh I have to see it again!!!!!


----------



## fallenstar (Dec 20, 2003)

I swear that I have to own the extended DVD or at least watch SOMEHOW.And if it wasn't the "be quiet" rule of the cinema I would be screaming!!! Trust me, it's a movie worth watching it TEN times!!!!


----------



## Amidala (Dec 29, 2003)

I saw it again on an huuuuge screen
it was amazing


----------



## jerchar (Dec 30, 2003)

Last sunday my husband and I left the children at my sister's because we both have to work monday and tuesday and the nanny is on vacation; so we went to see ROTK. I loved it and Peter Jackson and the actors talent left me speechless, they did such a good job. Now I will have to wait until it comes out on DVD to learn it by hearth.

Well, a good job except for the giant spider, I thought it was a little grotesque, the spider in Harry Potter 2 was better and frightened me much more.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't seen ROTK yet, so I can't comment on the spider in it, but I do remember me diverting my eyes during that entire spider scene in Harry Potter 2.  I dislike spiders greatly, so that's why.


----------

